# b-one.net



## Valmar (31. Juli 2003)

Kennt einer von euch den Webspace Anbieter http://www.b-one.net
Der schaltet recht viel Werbung auf ICQ...

Jedenfalls ist mir aufgefallen, dass die echt saubillig sind... 1,25 € für 100 MB mit MYSQL und PHP sind einfach unschlagbar...

Zur Zeit bin ich bei 1&1 und die wollen ja ein 20 Faches des Preises...

Ich überlege mir echt zu wechseln... Spricht was dagegen? Hat einer Informationen oder gar Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter? Nicht dass ich da in Probleme komme und dann am Ende ohne Server dastehen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

in der Webhostlist ist der Provider zumindestens nicht eingetragen, d.h. es existieren dort keine Kundenmeinungen.

Wie schon mal gesagt, gehen solche Angebote meistens nach hinten los, weil das ganze zu dem Preis nicht finanzierbar ist. 

Aber dazu habe ich hier im Webserver-Forum auch schon genug geschrieben - einfach mal ein wenig in den Beiträgen gucken.


----------



## Valmar (31. Juli 2003)

Aha, Danke erstmal für die ersten Infos ArneE 
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hoster?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (31. Juli 2003)

> B-one Ltd kann nicht telefonisch erreicht werden.



Ein ISP ohne Telefon . Das is schonmal seltsam. Die letzte und einzige Neuigkeit ist vom 11. Juli 2003, mann gibt es die Firma schon lange . Wahrscheinlich gehen sie den Weg von AdNewMedia: "Superbilligabermitfastnichtvorhandenemsupportunddauerofflinezeitenbeibaldigerinsolvenz-Hosting"


----------



## Valmar (31. Juli 2003)

*ggg* Alles klar


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caleb _
> *Ein ISP ohne Telefon . Das is schonmal seltsam. Die letzte und einzige Neuigkeit ist vom 11. Juli 2003, mann gibt es die Firma schon lange . Wahrscheinlich gehen sie den Weg von AdNewMedia: "Superbilligabermitfastnichtvorhandenemsupportunddauerofflinezeitenbeibaldigerinsolvenz-Hosting" *


100% ACK

Gruß Arne,
der sich bisher gar nicht näher mit der Website beschäftigt hat.



> Wir wollen das beste Produkt der Branche haben - dazu gehört natürlich auch, unsere Leistungen zu einem absolut unschlagbaren Preis anzubieten.


Passt 1A zusammen. Ergebnis: AdNewMedia



> Diese Verbindung ist direkt an den dänischen IPX Knotenpunkt angebunden


So, so,  



> Die Sicherheit ist ebenfalls spitzenmäßig. Alle unsere Web- und Mail-Server sind in einer der sichersten Server-Räume angebracht, und sind gegen Hacker mit einer Firewall geschützt, die täglich aktualisiert wird.


Der erste Satz hat schon was  

Na ja, ich höre hier mal lieber auf. Die ganze Info-Seite ist der reinste Witz - Superlative ohne Ende und wenn du mich fragst, die haben keinen einzigen, der sich mit Serveradministration auskennt.


----------



## Valmar (31. Juli 2003)

*g* Alles klar, dann bleib ich bei 1&1


----------



## Yoda (14. August 2003)

Also ich war bei 1&1 aber da ich einen Server mit mySql und PHP haben wollte, musste ich den Provider wechseln, da ich mir rund 9€ im Monat (mit Bannerwerbung) einfach nicht leisten kann. Deshalb bin ich jetzt bei Global Interaktiv.
Da hab ich folgendes Angebot für 4,19 € im Monat:


> 1x Domain (de, cno, info**, biz**, us** inkl.*)
> unlimited POP3 Boxen
> unlimited Catch All
> 250 MB Speicherplatz (neu)
> ...



Was sagt ihr dazu?
MfG Yoda


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2003)

Tja, normales Mischkalkulationsangebot. Wenn du deine 7,5 GB Traffic jeden Monat voll ausnutzt, macht der Anbieter mit dir rote Zahlen.
Such' einfach mal in der WHL und gucke nach den Bewertungen.


----------



## Yoda (14. August 2003)

Danke erstmal,
in der WHL hab ich schon geguckt da gab es nur gute bewertungen.
BtW, ist 7,5GB wenig ? Also ich habe nicht gerade so ein Seite mit vielen Besuchern, aber ich habe keine vorstellung ob 7,5GB viel ist.
MfG Yoda


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2003)

Bevor zu 7,5 GB Traffic machst, musst du eine ziemlich gutbesuchte Seite haben. Außer du bietest große Downloads an.

Du kannst es dir doch selbst ausrechnen:
7,5 GB = 75.000 kb

HTML-Seite (oder halt auch die Rückgabe eines Scriptes): 6kb

75000 / 6 = 12500

12.500 mal müsste eine Seite aufgerufen werden.

Zusammenfassend: Es wird mit Sicherheit reichen.


----------



## Yoda (14. August 2003)

Dank dir
MfG Yoda


----------



## spacebaron (11. September 2003)

> *Du kannst es dir doch selbst ausrechnen:
> 7,5 GB = 75.000 kb *



öhm..nicht ganz 
es sind sogar ~ 75.000.000 kb

aber weiter:


> *
> HTML-Seite (oder halt auch die Rückgabe eines Scriptes): 6kb
> 
> 75000 / 6 = 12500
> ...



damit insgesamt 12,5 Mio Seitenaufrufe

Tutorials.de zum vergleich hat ca. 24 GB/Monat


----------



## lego (14. November 2003)

Hallo!

Bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Ende Oktober dachte ich mir, dass ich mir einen Webspace zulege; virtuelle Festplatte - wieso nicht!? Lycos hat Werbung, also Müll, dann kam ich auf b-one. Bisher nix von gehört, sah mir recht günstig habe, habe das Angebot mit 250mb Speicher und 6Gig Traffic gewählt.
Gut, Geld würde überwiesen (~65EUR mit Domain und Bereitstellungsgebühr)Domain wurde registriert ... Ich bekam meinen Webspace, soweit, so gut!


Aber dann ... ich installierte typo3, und wollte dass mir die Supporter dort ImageMagick auf den Server spielen ... 
Und jetzt geht's los ... 

http://www2.b-one.net/support/show_thread.php?lang=de&code=BygUfSYRYs

Das Grauen begann  

Es geht weiter:
http://www2.b-one.net/support/show_thread.php?lang=de&code=ebCROqBIAY

Nun, mir platzte der Kragen ... ich schreibe mir einen Wolf, was bekomme ich? Eine Antwort ohne Begründung ...

Ich wollte kündigen, b-one sprach mir das Recht dazu ab.

Unglaublich, *lasst die Finger von diesem Webspace, auch wenn er so günstig daherkommt.*]

greatnet.de sieht es als selbstverständlich an, ImageMagick zu intallieren (ein Freund bestätigte mir das) !

Lieber einen EUR mehr im Monat ausgeben, als derart inkompetente Stümper als Supporter zu haben, die es nicht schaffen .... ahrg. Lassen wir das  

Sicher, der Webspace an sich ist ok ... ftp Zugang klappt prima ... aber für mich sollte in einem so umkämpften Markt wie dem der Webhoster ein bisschen mehr Courage seitens der  Supporter drin sein, oder etwas nicht?

Achja, hier ein Auszug aus der Antwort auf meine Kündigung ... achtet bitte auf die Rechtschreibung!  _Das habe ich so zugeschickt bekommen ..._



> ImageMagick ist ein tool dass nicht auf den Server installiert ist, wir können nicht für jeden Kunden ekstra irgenein programm installieren. Tut mir leid. Wir bieten ein vertiges Paket an, was wir anbieten sehen Sie auf der ersten Seite unserer homepage.



Ich denke das bedarf keines weiteren Kommentars ...


----------

